
23% of Subscribers Would Drop If Netflix Had Ads - saravana85
https://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/23-of-subscribers-would-drop-if-netflix-had-ads
======
ryeights
Only 23%? That's disappointing. Adding commercials on top of their shrinking
library and recent price hike would amount to spitting in the face of
subscribers.

------
SanchoPanda
I would be very surprised if the actual attrition rate was anything close to
that high.

People are likley to overstate how they would react, even measuring how poeple
say they will react is incredibly difficult - depends on wording of the
question, the context, etc.

------
onetimemanytime
No they will not. Netflix might do a boiling frog thingy, but pressure over
quarters for rev growth will be their doom

------
bryanrasmussen
I think it's more like 23% would drop if there was a cheap competing service
that had all Disney content on it.

